# Google Cuts Google Earth Pro From $400 to Free



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> If you like spending your lazy weekends zooming around the Earth and looking up all sorts of places that you've been to, want to go to, or never think you'll ever be able to go to, then Google is going to give you a hand. And if you already purchased Google Earth Pro at some point previously, we feel bad to be the bearers of the news that Google has now made said product completely free.


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2476149,00.asp


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Google is trying to take over the world.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Google is trying to take over the world.


Haven't they already?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I bet those who paid $400.00 for their download are jumping for joy over this announcement. :sure:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

It's their fault for paying $400 for such a gimmick. 
Apparently most and Google felt the same way, which is why it's now free. Lol


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_Uncompleted License Key request

Error! Your sign up can not be completed due to We're sorry. We are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later._

Maybe they're swamped?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I bet those who paid $400.00 for their download are jumping for joy over this announcement. :sure:


I have no idea who paid for it, but I bet it was expensed most of the time.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> _Uncompleted License Key request
> 
> Error! Your sign up can not be completed due to We're sorry. We are experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later._
> 
> Maybe they're swamped?


Possible. I downloaded it earlier this morning with no issues.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I have no idea who paid for it, but I bet it was expensed most of the time.


I know three people who use it for work and didn't pay for it out of their pockets.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The people who paid have had the use of the extra features from the date they paid. The people that get it now only have the future (as long as the product is supported). Some may have already made $400 off of having the feature. People who just paid might be upset (or whomever pays their bills) and while $400 isn't much it can be spent on other things. (Even Warren Buffet does not like spending money that does not need to be spent.)

I am still thinking about the upgrade. I use Google Earth regularly but have not done printed maps in a while nor wanted most of the extra features.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The only thing I'm interested in is some area plotting and measurements. I don't need any of the rest of it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Can everyone now spy on Area 51?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Google (and other aerial photograph distributors) get most of their photos from government agencies and blur 'sensitive' sites. See how close you can zoom in on your house compared to 1600 Penn Ave in DC.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've noticed a number of mysteriously blurred areas for no apparent reason.

One was somewhere in northeastern New Zealand. It was pretty obvious that it wasn't an error or bad imagery.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I bet those who paid $400.00 for their download are jumping for joy over this announcement. :sure:


I almost bought it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

You can download it using the key: GEPFREE and your email address as the user ID. I took my old version off first. Google "Google Earth Pro" and you'll see how to download it. I just spent a couple minutes with it and I'm impressed. Don't wait for the key to show up in your email inbox. It's not gonna happen.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

This page: https://geoauth.google.com/gev0/free_trial.html

says the same as Rich: 


> Sign up is no longer required for Google Earth Pro. Click here to download Earth Pro, then sign in using your email address and the License Key *GEPFREE*.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Rich said:


> Don't wait for the key to show up in your email inbox. It's not gonna happen.
> 
> Rich


Once I finally got it to accept the signup a few days ago, I got a key almost instantly via email.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Once I finally got it to accept the signup a few days ago, I got a key almost instantly via email.


I never got one...yet. But they were probably overwhelmed by the response and took the easy way out.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The response should be automated ... so server problems or spam filtered?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> I've noticed a number of mysteriously blurred areas for no apparent reason.


Ya Google Cant be trusted to show accurate mappings. (Hell they cant be trusted very much for anything really)

There IS an agenda making a $400 plan FREE,dont you think there isnt!


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think this page tells why they did this

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2473630,00.asp


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I've noticed a number of mysteriously blurred areas for no apparent reason.
> 
> One was somewhere in northeastern New Zealand. It was pretty obvious that it wasn't an error or bad imagery.


Go to Norfolk, VA and you'll see the Naval stations in a solid color. I think Google would need permission to photograph restricted areas and rightly so.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Go to Norfolk, VA and you'll see the Naval stations in a solid color. I think Google would need permission to photograph restricted areas and rightly so.
> 
> Rich


I can see all the piers and ships at NAS Norfolk and Little Creek, NAS Oceana with all their F18s and even the seal team six compound. I don't know what you're looking at that has them in 'solid colors'.

And I think the 'blurred' area in NZ are actually sand dunes and not anything Google has done.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> Go to Norfolk, VA and you'll see the Naval stations in a solid color. I think Google would need permission to photograph restricted areas and rightly so.


It isn't Google on the aerials ... Google is not taking those pictures. You will find the same kind of blurs and blackouts on Bing. Blocked at the source.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> I think this page tells why they did this
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2473630,00.asp


The article fails to distinguish between the browser plug-in and the online map applications. Losing the plug-in isn't really a concern as the usage numbers confirm.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I know that some locations are distorted. But I'm still trying to see where Rich is getting solid colors from Norfolk. Here is a Bird's Eye view from Bing (Google has three CVNs in port, but not blurred).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I can see all the piers and ships at NAS Norfolk and Little Creek, NAS Oceana with all their F18s and even the seal team six compound. I don't know what you're looking at that has them in 'solid colors'.
> 
> And I think the 'blurred' area in NZ are actually sand dunes and not anything Google has done.


Ahh, that was on the regular Google Earth. Let me look at the Pro version...Yup, you're right.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I know that some locations are distorted. But I'm still trying to see where Rich is getting solid colors from Norfolk. Here is a Bird's Eye view from Bing (Google has three CVNs in port, but not blurred).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never tried Bing over Norfolk. I do see the drydocks in Portsmouth. Now I gotta see if my favorite tavern is still in Norfolk. Sorry for the confusion.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Found the D&S Piers. Found the fields I used to play ball on. Couldn't find the tavern. This is a whole lot better than the old free version. Searched all over Dam Neck and couldn't find the guns. Place is really built up. 

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

No confusion. Trying to figure out what you're seeing. I don't have any solid colors for Norfolk military bases or even the Whitehouse with Google Earth, Google Earth Pro or Bing. I did have some distortions at the Whitehouse less than 600 feet, but I turned off the 3D Buildings option and that was cleared up.

You know 15-20 years ago you had to be world superpower to have access to this type of satellite imaging that we can view today on the internet. Cool and scary at the same time.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Found the D&S Piers. Found the fields I used to play ball on. Couldn't find the tavern. This is a whole lot better than the old free version. Searched all over Dam Neck and couldn't find the guns. Place is really built up.
> 
> Rich


What guns at dam neck?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Did a quick scan with Pro of NE NZ and I can't find the blurr. It was a very small area when I found it before and very out of place. No natural formation. Possible it could have been a defective image, but I don't think so.

I can see the limber laying on my roof though where I was putting a metal roof on. Can't see me, but the furring strips and panels can be made out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> What guns at dam neck?


They used to have ship's guns on springs buried in the sand there. I went there for training. Shot down a drone helicopter the first and only shot I took. Damn near got courtmartialed for that. But the thing I remember most about Dam Neck was the snake I saw swimming in the creek that I had to pass over to get to the firing range. Huge. And the guy I was with, the instructor, told me they were common there.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> No confusion. Trying to figure out what you're seeing. I don't have any solid colors for Norfolk military bases or even the Whitehouse with Google Earth, Google Earth Pro or Bing. I did have some distortions at the Whitehouse less than 600 feet, but I turned off the 3D Buildings option and that was cleared up.
> 
> You know 15-20 years ago you had to be world superpower to have access to this type of satellite imaging that we can view today on the internet. Cool and scary at the same time.


I just saw the Norfolk Naval Base greened out a couple weeks ago. I was looking for the D&S piers.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

My Google Earth Android app turned into "Pro" mode without any prompting from me. Surprised me. Wish I hadn't deleted the old version from my laptop, I bet that would be in Pro mode now too. 

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My Google Earth has not updated and still has a link to upgrade to Pro that takes me to the website.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

New PC this weekend so I might as well "go pro" ... nice.

I'll probably use the "property data" feature. It is interesting to find out who owns what.


----------

